
'Everybody’s entitled to their opinion – but not their own facts' - onyva
https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/climate-crisis-denial-facebook-global-warming-denier-social-media-a9595546.html
======
raincom
No fact is theory neutral. What usually happens is that in majority of cases
both parties agree to the same theory. When there is a dispute about facts, it
is a dispute about how to describe a phenomenon; in other words, it is a
dispute between competing theories(competing ways of describing).

~~~
voxelghost
"Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man."

------
derbOac
Wigner has some friends he might want to talk to.

